# Future SIL



## shrkchsr (Jun 19, 2012)

This isn't normally my thing, but I'm just at a loss.

My future sister-in-law's awful behavior has me questioning our upcoming nuptials. I just can't deal with her anymore and feel like I've tried everything.

She hasn't liked me from go, but really, I'm okay with that. We can't all get along. And honestly, I’m hardly her biggest fan. What I'm not okay with is that she calls my fiancé and complains about me and tells him things like he needs to "do something about me". 

There's a laundry list of nasty comments over the last three years, but this last one has just put me over the edge. While I was in another room, he was explaining to her that I'm a good person (I know, right?!). Her response was that I'm "just not her kind of people". 

I find these phone calls and comments completely unacceptable, but most of all, I am hurt that he doesn't put a stop to it and even excuses her.

I want him to be able to spend time with her, for US to spend time with her and her family. But unless I'm sitting quietly in the corner, he ends up getting a phone call. She will not address me and has been clear she has no intentions of speaking with me directly about anything, ANYTHING. 

They've always been close, but I really don't think I'm jealous or threatened. She is just nasty and I am very upset that he turns the situations into me being sensitive or upset about something else. She sees nothing wrong with her behavior.

I have tried talking to her, I've tried ignoring her, I've tried avoiding her, I've tried reaching out to her, I've tried giving her a taste of her own medicine (I know this is not healthy) I've threatened him (I know this is wrong), I've calmly explained my hurt to him. I just don't know what else to do. I don't want to lose him, but I can't do this till death do us part.


----------



## stoney1215 (Jun 18, 2012)

the person you should have the problem with is definitely your husband . he is not only telling her that her behavior is ok , he is also telling you that he will not stand up for you when his family is clearly wrong . 

it is his responsibility to put his sister in her proper place in your relationship . and if she doesnt change he needs to stand with you . period .


----------

